# Hi from the UK



## jude (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello, Im Jude and I work FOH and backstage at a receiving house, am also involved in Events and crewing at music venues. I teach Performing Arts Business which is how Ive found the site, its really helpful! Jude x


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey, welcome to CB! What music venue do you work for? I have alot of friends in the UK.


----------



## CowboyDan (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to CB. I always wanted to work in the UK.

Dan


----------



## jude (Sep 6, 2006)

the academy in Manchester and 53 degrees in Preston, and no i cant get anyone jobs!


----------



## CowboyDan (Sep 6, 2006)

Never hurts to ask. I have a good job but it is fun to think about relocating. It keeps me feeling young.


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 6, 2006)

It's not like that. The people I know are training in the US Air Force in London.


----------

